# The 2009 FOOTBALL Season Thread



## manifold

Training camp is just a week away!  

Go Patriots!


----------



## ba1614

Not sure what to expect as a seahawk fan. They had a good draft, made some good signings, and a new coaching staff. I think their season will hinge on Hass, if he's healthy they should be at least decent, maybe even surprise. But if he gets hurt, or struggles, it could get real ugly.


----------



## Toro

Go Vikings!

Break my heart like you do every year, you bastards!


----------



## ba1614

Hey Toro, what's this I read Taylor field might be scrapped for a dome? That's sacrilege man!! They can't do that!! I was there to a grey cup game in the 90's with my snowmobile suit on in 50mph winds!! lol great place for football!


----------



## manifold




----------



## random3434




----------



## CrimsonWhite




----------



## Xenophon

G men time.


----------



## Modbert

Time for the Patriots to reign supreme once again.

For the Patriots though, I think Michael Vick would be a great fit in New England.


----------



## Paulie

No way Brady gets tossed aside for Michael Vick.


----------



## random3434

I'll keep a running total of the NFL Fans that post in this thread.

_
So far we have:_



*Patriots *~Mani, Modbert

*Vikings*~Toro

*Seahawks*~Ba1614

*Giants*~Xenophon

*Colts*~Echo Zulu, BolshevikHunter

*Cardinals*~Trams

*Packers*~Crimson White

*Lions*~Tiger Bob

*Eagles*~Paulie

*Steelers*~Tommy Lucchese


----------



## trams

Arizona Cardinals BABY!!


----------



## tigerbob

manifold said:


> Training camp is just a week away!
> 
> Go Patriots!



Oh, _that_ kind of football.  Though you meant proper football.

Since all I can say is Go Lions, it hardly seems worth the effort.


----------



## manifold

Yet an effort you made.


----------



## Tommy Lucchese

Steelers for the repeat. Face it. We're bringing back the exact same team as last year, the only two "starters" we lost were rotating every other series with the guy replacing them.

The only team in the AFC that could give us pause is the Patties, and the jury is still out on Brady, and your defense is even older than ours, which is saying something.


----------



## tigerbob

manifold said:


> Yet an effort you made.



I'm a team player.


----------



## BolshevikHunter




----------



## BolshevikHunter

SpygATE 09?

~BH


----------



## random3434

BolshevikHunter said:


> SpygATE 09?
> 
> ~BH


----------



## del

oops, wrong thread.
sorry​


----------



## random3434

del said:


> oops, wrong thread.
> sorry​



Maybe you could find a mod to fix that for you homey.


----------



## del

Echo Zulu said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oops, wrong thread.
> sorry​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you could find a mod to fix that for you homey.
Click to expand...


i'll send a PM


----------



## Midnight Marauder

*The freakin West Texas A&M BUFFALOES bitches!
*


----------



## BolshevikHunter

del said:


> oops, wrong thread.
> sorry​



Homiebrah? ~BH


----------



## SickBoy

Well, being new to the site, I gravitated right to the sports section.  It's probably where I'll feel most comfortable.

That being said, Be ready to see the Wahington Redskins win at least one playoff game this season.  The division as a whole, is weaker, they are the only team that bettered themselves last off season.  

An already good defensive will play a lot better with the addition of 26 year old, Albert Haynesworth.

I'm a little let down, that I can't post  a 'Skins helmet, because I'm too new, but I understand.


----------



## Article 15

Wahington sucks.


----------



## SickBoy

Care to elaborate, or should I just say something like, "YOUR FACE SUCKS", and be done with it?


----------



## driveby




----------



## Article 15

SickBoy said:


> Care to elaborate, or should I just say something like, "YOUR FACE SUCKS", and be done with it?



Pardon my snark, it's nohing personal.


----------



## Xenophon

SickBoy said:


> Well, being new to the site, I gravitated right to the sports section.  It's probably where I'll feel most comfortable.
> 
> That being said, Be ready to see the Wahington Redskins win at least one playoff game this season.  The division as a whole, is weaker, they are the only team that bettered themselves last off season.
> 
> An already good defensive will play a lot better with the addition of 26 year old, Albert Haynesworth.
> 
> I'm a little let down, that I can't post  a 'Skins helmet, because I'm too new, but I understand.


Never heard of them, are they similar to the Washington Red Skins?


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Xenophon said:


> SickBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, being new to the site, I gravitated right to the sports section.  It's probably where I'll feel most comfortable.
> 
> That being said, Be ready to see the Wahington Redskins win at least one playoff game this season.  The division as a whole, is weaker, they are the only team that bettered themselves last off season.
> 
> An already good defensive will play a lot better with the addition of 26 year old, Albert Haynesworth.
> 
> I'm a little let down, that I can't post  a 'Skins helmet, because I'm too new, but I understand.
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of them, are they similar to the Washington Red Skins?
Click to expand...


----------



## SickBoy

Xenophon said:


> SickBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, being new to the site, I gravitated right to the sports section.  It's probably where I'll feel most comfortable.
> 
> That being said, Be ready to see the Wahington Redskins win at least one playoff game this season.  The division as a whole, is weaker, they are the only team that bettered themselves last off season.
> 
> An already good defensive will play a lot better with the addition of 26 year old, Albert Haynesworth.
> 
> I'm a little let down, that I can't post  a 'Skins helmet, because I'm too new, but I understand.
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of them, are they similar to the Washington Red Skins?
Click to expand...


So nothing...still....???
Is this because you have no answer?  Your G-men didn't get better did they?


----------



## Xenophon

SickBoy said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SickBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, being new to the site, I gravitated right to the sports section.  It's probably where I'll feel most comfortable.
> 
> That being said, Be ready to see the Wahington Redskins win at least one playoff game this season.  The division as a whole, is weaker, they are the only team that bettered themselves last off season.
> 
> An already good defensive will play a lot better with the addition of 26 year old, Albert Haynesworth.
> 
> I'm a little let down, that I can't post  a 'Skins helmet, because I'm too new, but I understand.
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of them, are they similar to the Washington Red Skins?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So nothing...still....???
> Is this because you have no answer?  Your G-men didn't get better did they?
Click to expand...


It seems captain obvious is needed..

YOU MISPELLED YOUR OWN TEAM'S NAME






That is what we were making fun of.


----------



## SickBoy

Oh, you should see my introduction.  I address my inability to spell right after the opening line, but the missing 'S' is more of a typo then an incorrect spelling, and 'Redskins' is one word. 

But, in keeping with the theme of the thread, The G-men have no receivers, and an aging defense.  They will start strong, and fizzle around week 10 like last year.


----------



## Xenophon

SickBoy said:


> Oh, you should see my introduction.  I address my inability to spell right after the opening line, but the missing 'S' is more of a typo then an incorrect spelling, and 'Redskins' is one word.
> 
> But, in keeping with the theme of the thread, The G-men have no receivers, and an aging defense.  They will start strong, and fizzle around week 10 like last year.


And win the division, advance in the playoffs and win their second SB in three years.

When was the last time the Skins won, I can't see to recall, was it...when Dinosaurs walked the earth?


----------



## SickBoy

You're crazy.  Super Bowl?  I'll give you Division....maybe.  Redskins, 10 wins and a wild card.

The Redskins last won in '91.

And you don't have to _see_ to be able to recall.


----------



## Xenophon

SickBoy said:


> You're crazy.  Super Bowl?  I'll give you Division....maybe.  Redskins, 10 wins and a wild card.
> 
> The Redskins last won in '91.
> 
> And you don't have to _see_ to be able to recall.



Pats thought it was crazy too, so did Dallas and packer fans.

The era of dynasties are over, any team that is solid can win it all, NY is solid, its defense its not 'ageing' in fact its quite young and has the best pashrush in the NFL.

If the G men don't win, then they aern't good enough, but I go into every season expecting to win.

That is the reason to be a fan.


----------



## Montrovant

Playing in what may be the worst division in football, I'm holding out hope 

And hey!  Should do better than the Lions at least


----------



## tigerbob

SickBoy said:


> Well, being new to the site, I gravitated right to the sports section.  It's probably where I'll feel most comfortable.
> 
> That being said, Be ready to see the Wahington Redskins win at least one playoff game this season.  The division as a whole, is weaker, they are the only team that bettered themselves last off season.
> 
> An already good defensive will play a lot better with the addition of 26 year old, Albert Haynesworth.
> 
> I'm a little let down, that I can't post  a 'Skins helmet, because I'm too new, but I understand.



Using someone else's words out of context again, but I can deny it all later.



> Be ready to see the Detroit Lions win at least one game this season.  The division as a whole, is weaker, they are the only team that could only get better last off season.
> 
> A defense that can't play worse with the addition of anyone.
> 
> I could post a Lions helmet, but this is more apt.


----------



## tigerbob

SickBoy said:


> You're crazy.  Super Bowl?  I'll give you Division....maybe.  Redskins, 10 wins and a wild card.
> 
> The Redskins last won in '91.
> 
> And you don't have to _see_ to be able to recall.



Doug Williams.  What a quarter _that_ was!


----------



## manifold

Montrovant said:


> Playing in what may be the worst division in football, I'm holding out hope
> 
> And hey!  Should do better than the Lions at least



IIRC, last year's NFC Champion came out their division.


----------



## SickBoy

tigerbob said:


> SickBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're crazy.  Super Bowl?  I'll give you Division....maybe.  Redskins, 10 wins and a wild card.
> 
> The Redskins last won in '91.
> 
> And you don't have to _see_ to be able to recall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doug Williams.  What a quarter _that_ was!
Click to expand...


You're thinking of '87 when they beat the Broncos.  '91 was when they crushed the Bills, behind the arm of Mark Rypien.

Oh and the Lions, they'll win a game or two.  They have no where to go but up.


----------



## tigerbob

SickBoy said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SickBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're crazy.  Super Bowl?  I'll give you Division....maybe.  Redskins, 10 wins and a wild card.
> 
> The Redskins last won in '91.
> 
> And you don't have to _see_ to be able to recall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doug Williams.  What a quarter _that_ was!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're thinking of '87 when they beat the Broncos.  '91 was when they crushed the Bills, behind the arm of Mark Rypien.
> 
> Oh and the Lions, they'll win a game or two.  They have no where to go but up.
Click to expand...


Was Williams really 87?  Jeez, I am very old.


----------



## Montrovant

manifold said:


> IIRC, last year's NFC Champion came out their division.



True, but between the Super Bowl loser jinx, and the rest of the division being bottom-feeders, it's possible!


----------



## trams

No jinx on the Cardinals my friend.  They should be better.


----------



## Jon

Go Patriots!


----------



## Wry Catcher

Niners, SB Number Six this year!


----------



## Graybeard




----------



## Graybeard

2009/2010 NFL Playoff Predictions.

NFC East: New York Giants.
NFC North: Chicago Bears.
NFC South: New Orleans Saints.
NFC West: Arizona Cardinals.
NFC Wild Cards: Dallas Cowboys.
                      Philadelphia Eagles.

AFC East: New England Patriots.
AFC North: Pittsburgh Steelers.
AFC South: Indianapolis Colts.
AFC West: San Diego Chargers.
AFC Wild Cards: Baltimore Ravens.
                      Tennessee Titans.


----------



## del

NE trades richard seymour to oakland for first rounder in 2011.

Pats trade Richard Seymour to Raiders - BostonHerald.com


----------



## Paulie

NE loves trading for future first rounders.

As far as my Eagles go, their defense looks too horrible to predict anything other than a missed playoff season.


----------



## Xenophon

NY  has the Skins first, then Dallas.

Can't wait to get started!


----------



## Toro

Graybeard said:


> 2009/2010 NFL Playoff Predictions.
> 
> NFC East: New York Giants.
> NFC North: Chicago Bears.
> NFC South: New Orleans Saints.
> NFC West: Arizona Cardinals.
> NFC Wild Cards: Dallas Cowboys.
> Philadelphia Eagles.
> 
> AFC East: New England Patriots.
> AFC North: Pittsburgh Steelers.
> AFC South: Indianapolis Colts.
> AFC West: San Diego Chargers.
> AFC Wild Cards: Baltimore Ravens.
> Tennessee Titans.



NFC Winners - Eagles, Vikings, Panthers, Seahawks
Wildcards - Packers, Giants

AFC Winners - Pats, Ravens, Texans, Chargers
Wildcards - Steelers,  Titans

SB Winner - A team with a really good defense, or one of Panthers, Vikings, Giants, Ravens, Steelers or Titans.


----------



## Article 15

del said:


> NE trades richard seymour to oakland for first rounder in 2011.
> 
> Pats trade Richard Seymour to Raiders - BostonHerald.com



I <3 Al Davis


----------



## Xenophon

OK, its opening Sunday, nothing else matters for the next few hours.


----------



## Terry

Here is praying the GIANTS kicks Washington's ass.  Sorry Foreskins fans


----------



## ba1614

Xenophon said:


> OK, its opening Sunday, nothing else matters for the next few hours.



Nothin' but the roast that's going on the spit, the already prepared mid-afternoon nachos, the well stocked beer fridge, and a handful of family.


----------



## random3434

COLTS BABY!


----------



## tigerbob

Echo Zulu said:


> COLTS BABY!



Tell me that's you.


----------



## tigerbob

And it takes less than 3 minutes for the Lions to concede their first TD.  That first drive by the Saints looked like men against boys.

No pressure Matt Stafford, no pressure....


----------



## tigerbob

A conservative 3 and out for the Lions.

And so it begins.


----------



## Terry

We have Direct TV NFL ticket.  Right now I have the game mix channel on and it shows a small screen of all the games.  Once the late games start I'll stay on the Giants vs Washington game.


----------



## Article 15

I love being half asleep and lounging on the couch while I flip between football and the Sox game.


----------



## Modbert

Article 15 said:


> I love being half asleep and lounging on the couch while I flip between football and the Sox game.



Can't agree anymore than possible with that. Doubleheader today too.


----------



## Article 15

Modbert said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love being half asleep and lounging on the couch while I flip between football and the Sox game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't agree anymore than possible with that. Doubleheader today too.
Click to expand...


Weird start times.


----------



## Modbert

Article 15 said:


> Weird start times.



Yep, even the TV has not at the correct time. I assume they're doing this because of football.


----------



## Modbert

On another note, I've also been watching Philly just about curb stomp the Panthers in the first half.

Lions are already losing 28-10, no surprise. Favre is losing at halftime. 

Miami is losing, which is always a plus. However the Jets are winning in Houston but that comes as no large surprise.


----------



## Article 15

Modbert said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weird start times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, even the TV has not at the correct time. I assume they're doing this because of football.
Click to expand...


The TV is messed up!  I woke up at 1 and looked at the guide ... it said the game started at 1:30.  At 1:35 I flipped to NESN and it was the 6th inning.  WTF?


----------



## Modbert

Article 15 said:


> The TV is messed up!  I woke up at 1 and looked at the guide ... it said the game started at 1:30.  At 1:35 I flipped to NESN and it was the 6th inning.  WTF?



That's what exactly happened to me. I think the game started at noon.


----------



## tigerbob

Stafford feeling the pressure.  

After a promising start, he's now under-throwing receivers, over-throwing receivers, and trying to force throws.  He ends the half with a red zone pick.  Looking like a rookie at present.


----------



## Paulie

McNabb got a cracked rib on a tackle in the 3rd, he may be out for a little while.

Looks like it might be Vick's team in Week 3.

There's 3 things in life that are guaranteed:  death, taxes, Mcnabb getting injured


----------



## xotoxi

Montrovant said:


> Playing in what may be the worst division in football, I'm holding out hope


 
Their division is the worst division in football in part because they are in that division. 

So that's not really a good selling point.


----------



## xotoxi

For Echo...since she likes looking at pictures of half-naked men.


----------



## xotoxi

If you don't like the above...you can always settle for second fiddle.


----------



## Xenophon

G men handle skins easily in week one, but maybe have lost their #1 pick to injury.


----------



## Article 15

The highest powered offense in the league has to wait until tomorrow night to unleash the fury.


----------



## Dr.House

Sanchez looked good today, minus the one stupid pickoff he threw...


----------



## Modbert

Article 15 said:


> The highest powered offense in the league has to wait until tomorrow night to unleash the fury.



What's the over/under at? 35?


----------



## elvis

Jay cutler looks terrible so far.  certainly not worth two number ones.


----------



## Xenophon

Article 15 said:


> The highest powered offense in the league has to wait until tomorrow night to unleash the fury.


Sandiego is certainly good.


----------



## Article 15

elvis3577 said:


> Jay cutler looks terrible so far.  certainly not worth two number ones.



He's still got to shed the beer weight he put on in the offseason.


----------



## elvis

at least I started Hasselbeck.


----------



## Modbert

elvis3577 said:


> at least I started Hasselbeck.



I keep forgetting he still plays. The Seahawks are always one of the most forgotten teams in the league each year.


----------



## elvis

Modbert said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> at least I started Hasselbeck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep forgetting he still plays. The Seahawks are always one of the most forgotten teams in the league each year.
Click to expand...


I bet you'd turn republican if you could get have his sister-in-law.


----------



## Modbert

elvis3577 said:


> I bet you'd turn republican if you could get have his sister-in-law.



She's good, but she's not that good. Besides, the minute she opened her mouth and said something I'd be turned off.


----------



## elvis

Modbert said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you'd turn republican if you could get have his sister-in-law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's good, but she's not that good. Besides, the minute she opened her mouth and said something I'd be turned off.
Click to expand...


that sassiness of hers is hot.


----------



## Article 15

Modbert said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you'd turn republican if you could get have his sister-in-law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's good, but she's not that good. Besides, the minute she opened her mouth and said something I'd be turned off.
Click to expand...


If you ever get the chance ... date a Yankee fan


----------



## elvis

Article 15 said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you'd turn republican if you could get have his sister-in-law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's good, but she's not that good. Besides, the minute she opened her mouth and said something I'd be turned off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you ever get the chance ... date a Yankee fan
Click to expand...


Are you suggesting Rosie?


----------



## Modbert

Article 15 said:


> If you ever get the chance ... date a Yankee fan



I'm assuming there is lots of angry sex involved?


----------



## Modbert

elvis3577 said:


> that sassiness of hers is hot.



She's like Palin, it depends on the topic.


----------



## elvis

Modbert said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you ever get the chance ... date a Yankee fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assuming there is lots of angry sex involved?
Click to expand...


whips and chains after Rivera blew two saves in a row in 2004.


----------



## Article 15

elvis3577 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's good, but she's not that good. Besides, the minute she opened her mouth and said something I'd be turned off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you ever get the chance ... date a Yankee fan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you suggesting Rosie?
Click to expand...



She's on the dick now?


----------



## elvis

Cutler is just plain awful.  I guess after drafting Butkus and Sayers in the same year, the Bears feel they have to make up for it.


----------



## elvis

Article 15 said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you ever get the chance ... date a Yankee fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you suggesting Rosie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> She's on the dick now?
Click to expand...


for the benefit of men across the country, I hope not.  Maybe Penny Marshall accomadated her.


----------



## Article 15

Modberti said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you ever get the chance ... date a Yankee fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assuming there is lots of angry sex involved?
Click to expand...


Be sure to _just date_.  Don't marry and NEVER have a child with Yankee fan.

A kid raised by a gay man and a lesbian would be less confused than that kid.


----------



## Article 15

Back to football.

Will Tom Brady's MVP this year be unanimous or not?


----------



## Modbert

Article 15 said:


> Be sure to _just date_.  Don't marry and NEVER have a child with Yankee fan.
> 
> A kid raised by a gay man and a lesbian would be less confused than that kid.





I think I'll just personally play it safe:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/general-discussion/88061-whip-it-2009-a.html


----------



## Modbert

Article 15 said:


> Back to football.
> 
> Will Tom Brady's MVP this year be unanimous or not?



No, there will always be one ass of a voter who will vote against Brady because he's Brady and plays for NE.


----------



## elvis

Article 15 said:


> Back to football.
> 
> Will Tom Brady's MVP this year be unanimous or not?



depends on his health.


----------



## elvis

the way the bears and packers look, it looks like Favre will get another division title.


----------



## Modbert

elvis3577 said:


> depends on his health.



If Drew Brees could throw 6 TDs against the Lions, I have a feeling Brady could throw 10.


----------



## Xenophon

Article 15 said:


> Back to football.
> 
> Will Tom Brady's MVP this year be unanimous or not?


What was that?

Who?


----------



## Modbert

elvis3577 said:


> the way the bears and packers look, it looks like Favre will get another division title.



Definitely, I was about to comment on that. Both teams are playing like absolute garbage so far.

At least the Lions were scoring, despite their crap defense.


----------



## Article 15

Xenophon said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back to football.
> 
> Will Tom Brady's MVP this year be unanimous or not?
> 
> 
> 
> What was that?
> 
> Who?
Click to expand...


That's the only dude in the world who can win a Super Bowl and look like a total tool at the same time.


----------



## elvis

wait who's number 13?


----------



## Xenophon

Welcome back all pro defensive end Osi Umenyiora, a sack and TD off Jason cambell today.


----------



## Article 15

elvis3577 said:


> the way the bears and packers look, it looks like Favre will get another division title.



OMG I hate Brett Favre


----------



## elvis

Article 15 said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back to football.
> 
> Will Tom Brady's MVP this year be unanimous or not?
> 
> 
> 
> What was that?
> 
> Who?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the only dude in the world who can win a Super Bowl and look like a total tool at the same time.
Click to expand...


i don't mind showing the Giants, but for God's sake do we have to show a Manning?


----------



## Modbert

My god, that was such a horrible drop just now. He should just go sit down. 

Scratch that, the Packers just did the job for them all.


----------



## Xenophon

Article 15 said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back to football.
> 
> Will Tom Brady's MVP this year be unanimous or not?
> 
> 
> 
> What was that?
> 
> Who?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the only dude in the world who can win a Super Bowl and look like a total tool at the same time.
Click to expand...


Eli can't hear you, it seems all those pats choking is drowning you out...






18-1!


----------



## elvis

two number ones for this fuckstick?  jesus.


----------



## elvis

Article 15 said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the way the bears and packers look, it looks like Favre will get another division title.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG I hate Brett Favre
Click to expand...


he's not as bad as the mannings.


----------



## Article 15

elvis3577 said:


> two number ones for this fuckstick?  jesus.



I didn't like the trade for the Bears then.  I still don't like it now.


----------



## Xenophon

elvis3577 said:


> two number ones for this fuckstick?  jesus.


You had to figure there was a reason Denver couldn't wait to trade Cutler.


----------



## elvis

Xenophon said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> two number ones for this fuckstick?  jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> You had to figure there was a reason Denver couldn't wait to trade Cutler.
Click to expand...


Oh I know.  This guy makes Kyle Orton look like Tom Brady.


----------



## xotoxi

del said:


> oops, wrong thread.
> 
> sorry​


 
No place is the wrong place for a little sox.


----------



## Article 15

elvis3577 said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> two number ones for this fuckstick?  jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> You had to figure there was a reason Denver couldn't wait to trade Cutler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I know.  This guy makes Kyle Orton look like Tom Brady.
Click to expand...


Life's different outside the Denver offense ...


----------



## Modbert

Xeno, you can have pictures of Eli Manning on your computer. I'll have this:


----------



## Xenophon

elvis3577 said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> two number ones for this fuckstick?  jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> You had to figure there was a reason Denver couldn't wait to trade Cutler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I know.  This guy makes Kyle Orton look like Tom Brady.
Click to expand...

Proof there is a god, Orten throws a near pick, its deflected to Brandon Stokley for a 87 yd game winning TD for Denver.


----------



## xotoxi

Modbert said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you'd turn republican if you could get have his sister-in-law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's good, but she's not that good. Besides, the minute she opened her mouth and said something I'd be turned off.
Click to expand...

 
What if she lifted her shirt at the same moment that she opened her mouth.

You'd explode.


----------



## elvis

Article 15 said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> You had to figure there was a reason Denver couldn't wait to trade Cutler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I know.  This guy makes Kyle Orton look like Tom Brady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Life's different outside the Denver offense ...
Click to expand...


when do the broncos get those picks, next year?


----------



## Article 15

elvis3577 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the way the bears and packers look, it looks like Favre will get another division title.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG I hate Brett Favre
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he's not as bad as the mannings.
Click to expand...


Meh ... I like Peyton


----------



## Xenophon

elvis3577 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I know.  This guy makes Kyle Orton look like Tom Brady.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life's different outside the Denver offense ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> when do the broncos get those picks, next year?
Click to expand...

At least three of the guys in the fantasy league you joined are HUGE Bears fans.

They are whining like lil bitches right now.


----------



## elvis

Article 15 said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG I hate Brett Favre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he's not as bad as the mannings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh ... I like Peyton
Click to expand...


i hate both of them and their pansy oreo cookies commercials.


----------



## Article 15

elvis3577 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I know.  This guy makes Kyle Orton look like Tom Brady.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life's different outside the Denver offense ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> when do the broncos get those picks, next year?
Click to expand...


I forget.  I think they were over a period of two years.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Eagles 38; Panthers 10,    GO BIRDS!!!


----------



## elvis

Xenophon said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Life's different outside the Denver offense ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when do the broncos get those picks, next year?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least three of the guys in the fantasy league you joined are HUGE Bears fans.
> 
> They are whining like lil bitches right now.
Click to expand...


that makes four of us.  look a 3-2 baseball score.


----------



## Modbert

Did the Packers really just give up a safety? Fail.

Oh by the way Elvis, for those two? (Page and Barrymore) 

I'd go Republican, no doubt in my mind.


----------



## elvis

Article 15 said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Life's different outside the Denver offense ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when do the broncos get those picks, next year?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I forget.  I think they were over a period of two years.
Click to expand...


with the way the bears look, the broncos will win four fucking super bowls in a row.


----------



## Xenophon

Zoom-boing said:


> Eagles 38; Panthers 10,    GO BIRDS!!!



Busted rib for Donvan though.


----------



## Modbert

elvis3577 said:


> with the way the bears look, the broncos will win four fucking super bowls in a row.



The bears are making the Lions look good.


----------



## Article 15

Zoom-boing said:


> Eagles 38; Panthers 10,    GO BIRDS!!!



Your starting QB got hurt and your backup can't play until week 3.


----------



## Xenophon

elvis3577 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> when do the broncos get those picks, next year?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forget.  I think they were over a period of two years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> with the way the bears look, the broncos will win four fucking super bowls in a row.
Click to expand...

Did you catch the pregame shows?

They all had Aron Rodgers as MVP.


----------



## elvis

Modbert said:


> Did the Packers really just give up a safety? Fail.
> 
> Oh by the way Elvis, for those two? (Page and Barrymore)
> 
> I'd go Republican, no doubt in my mind.



the bears worst enemy, as has been since 1985 is their quarterback.


----------



## Modbert

Xenophon said:


> Busted rib for Donvan though.



That pickup of Vick was key now.

If it's one thing that every football fan can be sure of, it's that McNabb will get injured every season.

He's like the Ken Griffey Jr. of Football.


----------



## Xenophon

elvis3577 said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did the Packers really just give up a safety? Fail.
> 
> Oh by the way Elvis, for those two? (Page and Barrymore)
> 
> I'd go Republican, no doubt in my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the bears worst enemy, as has been since 1985 is their quarterback.
Click to expand...

Not doing the superbowl shuffle?


----------



## elvis

Xenophon said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I forget.  I think they were over a period of two years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with the way the bears look, the broncos will win four fucking super bowls in a row.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you catch the pregame shows?
> 
> They all had Aron Rodgers as MVP.
Click to expand...


fucking douchebags.


----------



## elvis

Xenophon said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did the Packers really just give up a safety? Fail.
> 
> Oh by the way Elvis, for those two? (Page and Barrymore)
> 
> I'd go Republican, no doubt in my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the bears worst enemy, as has been since 1985 is their quarterback.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not doing the superbowl shuffle?
Click to expand...


oh sorry, I should have said since the Packer threw McMahon on his shoulder in 1986.


----------



## Modbert

Well that's the Bears for you.

One step forward, two steps back.


----------



## elvis

Good thing I benched cutler in favor of hasselbeck today.


----------



## Xenophon

Modbert said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Busted rib for Donvan though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That pickup of Vick was key now.
> 
> If it's one thing that every football fan can be sure of, it's that McNabb will get injured every season.
> 
> He's like the Ken Griffey Jr. of Football.
Click to expand...

Every start for Vick is a loss for the eglets.

That moron will find the NFC east ain't the south, there are no lameassed defenses in the long pants division.

Vick will find out what it feels to be a dog living with him.


----------



## xotoxi

Article 15 said:


> Back to football.
> 
> Will Tom Brady's MVP this year be unanimous or not?


 
He'll probably split it with Moss.


----------



## Xenophon

elvis3577 said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> with the way the bears look, the broncos will win four fucking super bowls in a row.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you catch the pregame shows?
> 
> They all had Aron Rodgers as MVP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fucking douchebags.
Click to expand...

I couldn't believe it when Eisason said it, usually he knows better.

When you have Tom Brady and Peyton Manning and Phillip Rivers and Drew Brees, NOBODY sane is picking rodgers.


----------



## Article 15

Modbert said:


> Well that's the Bears for you.
> 
> One step forward, two steps back.



It could be worse.

They could have traded a future top 10 pick in a rookie cap year for a one year rental of an oft injured, pro-bowl defensive end.


----------



## Modbert

elvis3577 said:


> Good thing I benched cutler in favor of hasselbeck today.



You actually drafted Cutler? YOU FOOL!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozEIsWWngJo]YouTube - Hollywood Squares | "YOU FOOL!"[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

elvis3577 said:


> Good thing I benched cutler in favor of hasselbeck today.


That was a good move.

I'm sailing, Peterson went berzerk today, I'm ahead and my QB hasn't played yet.


----------



## Modbert

Article 15 said:


> It could be worse.
> 
> They could have traded a future top 10 pick in a rookie cap year for a one year rental of an oft injured, pro-bowl defensive end.



Who's not going to bother showing up by the way.


----------



## Xenophon

Article 15 said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's the Bears for you.
> 
> One step forward, two steps back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It could be worse.
> 
> They could have traded a future top 10 pick in a rookie cap year for a one year rental of an oft injured, pro-bowl defensive end.
Click to expand...

Belichek should be fined for taking advanatge of those retard Raiders.


----------



## xotoxi

Xenophon said:


> Eli can't hear you, it seems all those pats choking is drowning you out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18-1!


 
You post the above as if it supposed to piss us off or something.

Don't forget that most of us Patriots fans are also Red Sox fans...so we know how to forget.


----------



## elvis

Xenophon said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you catch the pregame shows?
> 
> They all had Aron Rodgers as MVP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fucking douchebags.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I couldn't believe it when Eisason said it, usually he knows better.
> 
> When you have Tom Brady and Peyton Manning and Phillip Rivers and Drew Brees, NOBODY sane is picking rodgers.
Click to expand...


esiason has always been an idiot imho.


----------



## Modbert

And Chicago loses the challenge and a timeout. What a stupid challenge that was.


----------



## Article 15

Xenophon said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's the Bears for you.
> 
> One step forward, two steps back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It could be worse.
> 
> They could have traded a future top 10 pick in a rookie cap year for a one year rental of an oft injured, pro-bowl defensive end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Belichek should be fined for taking advanatge of those retard Raiders.
Click to expand...


I'm sending Al Davis a fruit basket for Christmas this year.


----------



## Modbert

Xenophon said:


> Belichek should be fined for taking advanatge of those retard Raiders.



It's no worse then the Yankees raping the small city teams yearly to get big players.


----------



## elvis

Modbert said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing I benched cutler in favor of hasselbeck today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You actually drafted Cutler? YOU FOOL!
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozEIsWWngJo]YouTube - Hollywood Squares | "YOU FOOL!"[/ame]
Click to expand...


extenuating circumstances.


----------



## elvis

Modbert said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Belichek should be fined for taking advanatge of those retard Raiders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's no worse then the Yankees raping the small city teams yearly to get big players.
Click to expand...


the kansas city athletics were their minor league club.


----------



## Xenophon

elvis3577 said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> fucking douchebags.
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't believe it when Eisason said it, usually he knows better.
> 
> When you have Tom Brady and Peyton Manning and Phillip Rivers and Drew Brees, NOBODY sane is picking rodgers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> esiason has always been an idiot imho.
Click to expand...

Jack is kicking your ass, he started Brees.


----------



## Xenophon

Article 15 said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It could be worse.
> 
> They could have traded a future top 10 pick in a rookie cap year for a one year rental of an oft injured, pro-bowl defensive end.
> 
> 
> 
> Belichek should be fined for taking advanatge of those retard Raiders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sending Al Davis a fruit basket for Christmas this year.
Click to expand...

That guy has been senile for at least a decade.


----------



## elvis

Xenophon said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't believe it when Eisason said it, usually he knows better.
> 
> When you have Tom Brady and Peyton Manning and Phillip Rivers and Drew Brees, NOBODY sane is picking rodgers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esiason has always been an idiot imho.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jack is kicking your ass, he started Brees.
Click to expand...


fucking lions.


----------



## Modbert

elvis3577 said:


> extenuating circumstances.



Unless you were drunk, there is no excuse.


----------



## Modbert

Tell me I did not just see that. Two Bears players just ran into one another. 

Is this the Three Stooges or NFL?


----------



## elvis

Modbert said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> extenuating circumstances.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you were drunk, there is no excuse.
Click to expand...


I love it how collinsworth is giving credit to green bay's defense.


----------



## Xenophon

elvis3577 said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> esiason has always been an idiot imho.
> 
> 
> 
> Jack is kicking your ass, he started Brees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fucking lions.
Click to expand...

If i heard it right, the dopey Lions were taunting Brees when it was 14-10, so he taught them a 'lesson.'

Shocky had two TDs, i was right about him being back.


----------



## Xenophon

elvis3577 said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> extenuating circumstances.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you were drunk, there is no excuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love it how collinsworth is giving credit to green bay's defense.
Click to expand...

Chris can be a massive douche at times.


----------



## elvis

Xenophon said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jack is kicking your ass, he started Brees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fucking lions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If i heard it right, the dopey Lions were taunting Brees when it was 14-10, so he taught them a 'lesson.'
> 
> Shocky had two TDs, i was right about him being back.
Click to expand...


Good.  I hate the fucking lions.  as far as shockey goes, wait till next week when they get an actual NFL team.


----------



## Modbert

elvis3577 said:


> Good.  I hate the fucking lions.  as far as shockey goes, wait till next week when they get an actual NFL team.



The Saints beating the Lions is like beating a blind kid at Basketball. It's just not fair. 

By the way, was I right in seeing two Bears players ran into one another?


----------



## elvis

Jesus god, where's Jim McMahon?  He'd be better at this age than cutler.


----------



## Xenophon

elvis3577 said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> fucking lions.
> 
> 
> 
> If i heard it right, the dopey Lions were taunting Brees when it was 14-10, so he taught them a 'lesson.'
> 
> Shocky had two TDs, i was right about him being back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good.  I hate the fucking lions.  as far as shockey goes, wait till next week when they get an actual NFL team.
Click to expand...

They play the eglets, who may be sans Donovan.

And the eglets didn't exactly play a good team this week, Delholme was so bad (4 INTs and a fumble) he was benched in the 3rd.


----------



## elvis

Xenophon said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> If i heard it right, the dopey Lions were taunting Brees when it was 14-10, so he taught them a 'lesson.'
> 
> Shocky had two TDs, i was right about him being back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good.  I hate the fucking lions.  as far as shockey goes, wait till next week when they get an actual NFL team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They play the eglets, who may be sans Donovan.
> 
> And the eglets didn't exactly play a good team this week, Delholme was so bad (4 INTs and a fumble) he was benched in the 3rd.
Click to expand...


Good, I hate McNabb.  I hope Kolb takes them to the superbowl.


----------



## Xenophon

Rogers should have been picked just now.


----------



## Modbert

Is it just me or is watching these two teams play worse and worse as time goes on?


----------



## elvis

more credit to the packers defense. dipshits.


----------



## Toro

What a steal the Broncos got!


----------



## Xenophon

That was a lousy half of football.


----------



## Modbert

Toro said:


> What a steal the Broncos got!



I have a friend who is a Cinn fan, his reaction to that was priceless.


----------



## elvis

Toro said:


> What a steal the Broncos got!



oh for sure.  i knew that when they made the trade.  two number ones?  jesus.  it's gonna set them up.


----------



## elvis

Bears need four more safeties.  what the hell is olberführer doing on here?


----------



## Xenophon

He's a regular on NBC.


----------



## Modbert

elvis3577 said:


> Bears need four more safeties.  what the hell is olberführer doing on here?



Bears need a lot of things. I'm still wondering why you actually drafted Cutler.


----------



## elvis

Modbert said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bears need four more safeties.  what the hell is olberführer doing on here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bears need a lot of things. I'm still wondering why you actually drafted Cutler.
Click to expand...


I didn't watch football all last year.  i still should have known better than to play a chicago qb.

edit"

draft a chicago qb


----------



## Xenophon

elvis3577 said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bears need four more safeties.  what the hell is olberführer doing on here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bears need a lot of things. I'm still wondering why you actually drafted Cutler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't watch football all last year.  i still should have known better than to play a chicago qb.
> 
> edit"
> 
> draft a chicago qb
Click to expand...


My QB in 2 leagues goes tomorrow, Rivers.

I have to play big ben next week in another, thanks to pisshead Donovan getting hurt again.


----------



## Toro

Xenophon said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you were drunk, there is no excuse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it how collinsworth is giving credit to green bay's defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chris can be a massive douche at times.
Click to expand...


Collinsworth is awesome.


----------



## Modbert

Now it's time for the 2nd half of this failure.


----------



## Toro

I told my wife the other day "I'm so happy.  Now I have something to do on Sundays."  She was very unimpressed.


----------



## elvis

Modbert said:


> Now it's time for the 2nd half of this failure.



if collinsworthless gives green bay defense any more credit,  geez.


----------



## xotoxi

Toro said:


> I told my wife the other day "I'm so happy. Now I have something to do on Sundays." She was very unimpressed.


 
I wouldn't dare say that.


----------



## Modbert

Toro said:


> I told my wife the other day "I'm so happy.  Now I have something to do on Sundays."  She was very unimpressed.





Well at least you have your football to console you no?


----------



## Xenophon

The Bear's running game is right there with the passing game tonight.


----------



## elvis

geez a completion.


----------



## Modbert

I'm shocked that Jay just completed a pass, into double traffic no less.


----------



## Toro

Anyone in an elimination pool?


----------



## elvis

Modbert said:


> I'm shocked that Jay just completed a pass, into double traffic no less.



you were saying?


----------



## elvis

can they get a few inches?


----------



## Modbert

elvis3577 said:


> can they get a few inches?



To be honest, if they can't even do that, they won't be winning this game.


----------



## elvis

can they have a horse's ass trailer for cutler?


----------



## Modbert

elvis3577 said:


> can they have a horse's ass trailer for cutler?



 Well at least they got the first down. And wow. 

TD Bears


----------



## elvis

here comes the two point try.


----------



## elvis

maybe not


----------



## Modbert

Brett Favre & Sears commercial. 

Figures he'd take a long time to get a television.


----------



## Modbert

elvis3577 said:


> maybe not



YOU FOOL!


----------



## elvis

Modbert said:


> Brett Favre & Sears commercial.
> 
> Figures he'd take a long time to get a television.



surprised they didn't get madden to do all the vikings games so he could choke on favre some more.


----------



## HUGGY

Does anyone want to talk about how all your teams suck and how the Seahawks won 28 to 0?


----------



## elvis

HUGGY said:


> Does anyone want to talk about how all your teams suck and how the Seahawks won 28 to 0?



my inlaws


----------



## Modbert

HUGGY said:


> Does anyone want to talk about how all your teams suck and how the Seahawks won 28 to 0?



The Seahawks played today? Wait, they're still a franchise?


----------



## Xenophon

Cutler is getting hot now.


----------



## elvis

geez we have collinsworthless all season?

bring back Dennis millier.


----------



## elvis

they should have just kicked the field goal on third down.


----------



## Modbert

3rd and 22 - Lets rush it Gais!


----------



## elvis

Modbert said:


> 3rd and 22 - Lets rush it Gais!



see my post above.


----------



## Modbert

elvis3577 said:


> see my post above.



I saw, also are you sure you want to bring Dennis Miller back? I'd rather just have one person.


----------



## elvis

Modbert said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> see my post above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw, also are you sure you want to bring Dennis Miller back? I'd rather just have one person.
Click to expand...


they are running at urlacher's sub.


----------



## elvis

cant figure out why teams throw the ball five yards when they need twelve.


----------



## Xenophon

They hope for YAC


----------



## elvis

good job on that hold packers


----------



## elvis

Xenophon said:


> They hope for YAC



hardly ever works esp on 3rd down.


----------



## elvis

they will continue to run at urlacher's sub


----------



## elvis

Lovie smith should be fired for that play call.


----------



## Modbert

elvis3577 said:


> Lovie smith should be fired for that play call.



There's a lot of things he should be fired for. 

On a non-football note for a moment that is worth mentioning here:

Pedro just threw 130 pitches in 8 innings of work, giving up 6 hits and 0 runs. Only 2 walks and 7ks. He hasn't done that since 2001.

Wow, good for Pedro though.


----------



## elvis

Modbert said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lovie smith should be fired for that play call.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a lot of things he should be fired for.
> 
> On a non-football note for a moment that is worth mentioning here:
> 
> Pedro just threw 130 pitches in 8 innings of work, giving up 6 hits and 0 runs. Only 2 walks and 7ks. He hasn't done that since 2001.
> 
> Wow, good for Pedro though.
Click to expand...


who does he play for now?


----------



## elvis

this could cost them the game.

with that field position in a two point game.


----------



## Modbert

elvis3577 said:


> who does he play for now?



Phillies, who also got Cliff Lee for a steal as well.


----------



## elvis

Modbert said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> who does he play for now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phillies, who also got Cliff Lee for a steal as well.
Click to expand...


any chance of a phillies-yankees world series?


----------



## Modbert

elvis3577 said:


> any chance of a phillies-yankees world series?



Phillies? Yes

Yankees? Probably not. They won't make it out of the first round.


----------



## elvis

Modbert said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> any chance of a phillies-yankees world series?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phillies? Yes
> 
> Yankees? Probably not. They won't make it out of the first round.
Click to expand...


oh you're right that was a dumb question on my part.


----------



## Modbert

elvis3577 said:


> oh you're right that was a dumb question on my part.





Bears finally made a stop.


----------



## elvis

good play call eh?


----------



## elvis

Modbert said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh you're right that was a dumb question on my part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bears finally made a stop.
Click to expand...


which means the FG is on that play call.


----------



## elvis

throwing into quadruple coverage.  good idea.


----------



## Modbert

Cutler seems hell bent on getting picked off every single possession. He throws into FOUR Green Bay Packers.


----------



## Modbert

Cutler just blew it, and the Packers just gave a fresh new set of downs. Smooth Green Bay, Smooth.

Thanks to Hester, they're already going to regret this.


----------



## elvis

big illegal contact penalty


----------



## Xenophon

Bears taking over now.


----------



## Xenophon

Huge third down spot coming up...


----------



## Xenophon

1st down and goal.


----------



## Xenophon

Huge third down coming up.


----------



## Modbert

The Bears are actually making a comeback. Though being against a crap GB team is not saying much.


----------



## Xenophon

FG attempt, bad play calling near the goal line.


----------



## Modbert

Xenophon said:


> FG attempt, bad play calling near the goal line.



Bad play calling all game. Green Bay either scores here or loses.


----------



## elvis

two minutes is too long


----------



## Modbert

elvis3577 said:


> two minutes is too long



How many timeouts do Green Bay have left again?


----------



## elvis

Modbert said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> two minutes is too long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many timeouts do Green Bay have left again?
Click to expand...


that's what I mean.


----------



## xotoxi

HUGGY said:


> Does anyone want to talk about how all your teams suck and how the Seahawks won 28 to 0?


 
No.


----------



## elvis

Favre would have got that roughing the qb on that.


----------



## Xenophon

TD packers, sweet call.


----------



## elvis

gutsy call


----------



## Modbert

Packers drive the stake through the Bears heart.

Though to be honest, if I were either team, I'd be not excited about tonight's game.


----------



## elvis

hester needs a runback.


----------



## Modbert

Going for the 2 pointer was absolutely worthless.


----------



## elvis

how appropriate would it be if cutler threw another pick to end the game?


----------



## Modbert

elvis3577 said:


> how appropriate would it be if cutler threw another pick to end the game?



You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to elvis3577 again.


----------



## Article 15

elvis3577 said:


> how appropriate would it be if cutler threw another pick to end the game?



lol

Lottery numbers now!


----------



## Xenophon

From your PC to god's ear...


----------



## xotoxi

elvis3577 said:


> how appropriate would it be if cutler threw another pick to end the game?


----------



## Modbert

Great Job Elvis.

Well all, it's been fun. Off to do some college work for tomorrow. G'night.


----------



## manifold

What a minute!  You mean to tell me there were games played yesterday?? 

The season doesn't start until 7:00 tonight, so how can that be?


----------



## HUGGY

eusa_think.gif

WTF?


----------



## Modbert

manifold said:


> What a minute!  You mean to tell me there were games played yesterday??
> 
> The season doesn't start until 7:00 tonight, so how can that be?



 Over/Under for the Pats is 35.


----------



## manifold

Modbert said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a minute!  You mean to tell me there were games played yesterday??
> 
> The season doesn't start until 7:00 tonight, so how can that be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over/Under for the Pats is 35.
Click to expand...


hmmmmm 

Tough call, odds makers must be expecting Buffalo to post a goose egg.  Still, I'll take the over.


----------



## Article 15

manifold said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a minute!  You mean to tell me there were games played yesterday??
> 
> The season doesn't start until 7:00 tonight, so how can that be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over/Under for the Pats is 35.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hmmmmm
> 
> Tough call, odds makers must be expecting Buffalo to post a goose egg.  Still, I'll take the over.
Click to expand...


I'd take 35 and never look back.


----------



## Modbert

manifold said:


> hmmmmm
> 
> Tough call, odds makers must be expecting Buffalo to post a goose egg.  Still, I'll take the over.



Oh no, I'm just saying in general. 

This is the Over/Under

Buffalo Bills vs. New England Patriots Preview and Pick - Point Spread



> Point Spread: Bills +10.5/Patriots -10.5
> Over/Under: 47.5







> You know the game could get ugly when oddsmakers open the window with a double-digit point spread, which is what happened in Las Vegas and offshore when the Patriots were tabbed 10.5-point favorites to start. *There are even a few 11s listed at some of the offshore sportsbooks, as most books have to bribe bettors to wager on the Bills*.







> Badgers Pick: I never like taking a side in the NFL if the spread is 10 points or more, its just too many points in my opinion for a game full of professionals. New England should slaughter them, and probably will blow it open wide, but its just not my thing. Take the under 47.5 and hope Belicheck calls off the dogs early.


----------



## Article 15

Whoa ... that changes things.

The over is really 47.5 ... that is far from a gimme.


----------



## Modbert

Article 15 said:


> Whoa ... that changes things.
> 
> The over is really 47.5 ... that is far from a gimme.



The fact that the over is 47.5 is amazing. Imagine if the Pats were playing a team like the Lions.


----------



## Article 15

I'm REALLY pumped for this game!

Can't the next 20 minutes go by a faster?


----------



## xotoxi

Article 15 said:


> I'm REALLY pumped for this game!
> 
> Can't the next 20 minutes go by a faster?


 
You can set your clock forward 20 minutes.

But you'll only be disappointed when the game starts late.


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eniw_S8JaJM]YouTube - Office Space Damn It feels good to be a gangsta scene[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Why hasn't Tom Brady scored 2 TDs yet?


----------



## Modbert

Brady to Moss for 19, going to be seeing a lot of that this year. Bills are making stupid mistakes and getting the yellow flags for it so far.

Comments so far:

The running game is proficient when it comes to long yardage. However, in the short yard attempts, they're being beaten out.

Tom Brady and his offense haven't quite clicked on the timing of plays.

Stephen missing that FG was a rarity, here's hoping he doesn't miss again.


----------



## tigerbob

7-0 Bills


----------



## Modbert

tigerbob said:


> 7-0 Bills



A shocker, yes.

Not for long however.


----------



## Modbert

Robert_Santurri said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7-0 Bills
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A shocker, yes.
> 
> Not for long however.
Click to expand...


Called it, Tom Brady is back! We'd be rolling now.


----------



## random3434

Modbert said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a minute!  You mean to tell me there were games played yesterday??
> 
> The season doesn't start until 7:00 tonight, so how can that be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over/Under for the Pats is 35.
Click to expand...


Where is this blow out you speak of?


----------



## Modbert

Echo Zulu said:


> Where is this blow out you speak of?



Rome wasn't built in a day. 

Besides, Indy almost lost to the Jags. The team that is going to have a blackout for all their games this year.


----------



## random3434

Modbert said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is this blow out you speak of?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rome wasn't built in a day.
> 
> Besides, Indy almost lost to the Jags. The team that is going to have a blackout for all their games this year.
Click to expand...


But the Colts  are UNDEFEATED! Let's see how your Patsies do, I predict an upset by the Bills!


----------



## Modbert

Echo Zulu said:


> But the Colts  are UNDEFEATED! Let's see how your Patsies do, I predict an upset by the Bills!



Bills won't handle the pressure.


----------



## Modbert

O.O, what the hell was that.


----------



## random3434

Modbert said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the Colts  are UNDEFEATED! Let's see how your Patsies do, I predict an upset by the Bills!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bills won't handle the pressure.
Click to expand...


14-7 

Can you say INTERCEPTION!


----------



## L.K.Eder

looks like the patriots have already amassed 2 million points.


----------



## Modbert

Echo Zulu said:


> 14-7
> 
> Can you say INTERCEPTION!



After that Randy moss catch, wait.


----------



## Modbert

14-10 at the half isn't bad. It could of been worse, could of gone into the half with it being 7-0. I expect a Pats comeback in the 2nd half.


----------



## random3434

L.K.Eder said:


> looks like the patriots have already amassed 2 million points.



And we have a TON of pictures to prove it!


----------



## random3434

Modbert said:


> 14-10 at the half isn't bad. It could of been worse, could of gone into the half with it being 7-0. I expect a Pats comeback in the 2nd half.



Of course you do, you're a delusional child!


----------



## Modbert

Echo Zulu said:


> Of course you do, you're a delusional child!



Says the woman who thinks Manning is a good QB when he doesn't have perfect protection in the pocket. 

Tom Brady has taken 7 shots tonight. He's a real man.


----------



## random3434

Modbert said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you do, you're a delusional child!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the woman who thinks Manning is a good QB when he doesn't have perfect protection in the pocket.
> 
> Tom Brady has taken 7 shots tonight. He's a real man.
Click to expand...


Yeah, shots of tequila!


----------



## Modbert

Echo Zulu said:


> Yeah, shots of tequila!



You notice as the game goes on that he is clicking more with his receivers, expect a nice big pep talk in half time and for them to come out guns blazing.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Echo Zulu said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you do, you're a delusional child!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the woman who thinks Manning is a good QB when he doesn't have perfect protection in the pocket.
> 
> Tom Brady has taken 7 shots tonight. He's a real man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, shots of tequila!
Click to expand...



better than choking tequila,





sigh, i need to go to bed........


----------



## Modbert

All those legends out there will definitely give this team a spark to come back in the 2nd half.


----------



## Modbert

Couldn't of made a cleaner tackle, and the refs cry personal foul.

Something smells in New England. Can NE even bother to try and go after the QB without getting a foul?


----------



## random3434

_The Pats Offense:_

The best scoring team for the Bills!


----------



## Article 15

Allow me to start the Brady is rusty excuse for tonight's performance.

Brady is rusty.


----------



## Article 15

l.k.eder said:


> looks like the patriots have already amassed 2 million points.



lmao


----------



## del

L.K.Eder said:


> looks like the patriots have already amassed 2 million points.



glen beck says the buffalo bills hate white culture.


----------



## Modbert

Well another 3 for the Pats, 17-13. We need a stop, a TD and then another stop.


----------



## Xenophon

Pats do not look good.


----------



## Article 15

Modbert said:


> Well another 3 for the Pats, 17-13. We need a stop, a TD and then another stop.



We're going to win this game, Robert.


----------



## random3434

Xenophon said:


> Pats do not look good.



And the Bills look damn good. 

First and Ten Bills.


----------



## Modbert

Article 15 said:


> We're going to win this game, Robert.



I'm hoping, the defense isn't doing us any favors.


----------



## Article 15

Echo Zulu said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pats do not look good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Bills look damn good.
> 
> First and Ten Bills.
Click to expand...


Ooops!

Thank you, TO


----------



## Article 15

Article 15 said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pats do not look good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Bills look damn good.
> 
> First and Ten Bills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ooops!
> 
> Thank you, TO
Click to expand...


Stupid gamecast and stupid office radio that doesn't get stupid 98.5.

Stupid.


----------



## random3434

Article 15 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the Bills look damn good.
> 
> First and Ten Bills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooops!
> 
> Thank you, TO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid gamecast and stupid office radio that doesn't get stupid 98.5.
> 
> Stupid.
Click to expand...


Don't worry dear, I'll keep you posted. Don't bet any money on the Pats. 

Oh, the Pats just got a "roughing the passer" call!


----------



## Modbert

...


----------



## random3434

Del, Article 15, Robert, Mani, I'm so sorry....................... 












































That the Bills are kicking the PATS ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Xenophon

Article 15 said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well another 3 for the Pats, 17-13. We need a stop, a TD and then another stop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're going to win this game, Robert.
Click to expand...

If so, it will take a hell of a comeback.

TD Bills.


----------



## Article 15

dammit


----------



## Modbert

Echo Zulu said:


> Del, Article 15, Robert, Mani, I'm so sorry.......................  That the Bills are kicking the PATS ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



More like the Refs are.


----------



## random3434

Modbert said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Del, Article 15, Robert, Mani, I'm so sorry.......................  That the Bills are kicking the PATS ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More like the Refs are.
Click to expand...


Yes, always remember in a loss, it's ALWAYS the refs fault!


----------



## Xenophon

This is shaping up as the biggest upset in a long time.


----------



## Xenophon

Pat's return game is horrible.


----------



## Modbert

Echo Zulu said:


> Yes, always remember in a loss, it's ALWAYS the refs fault!



No, but in this case, EVERY TIME the Pats have touched Trent Edwards, they threw a flag. Meanwhile, TB can be like 10 times and not ONE.


----------



## Article 15

The last time the Bills beat us in the opening game of the season we turned around and annihilated them en route to the first of back-to-back Super Bowl wins.


----------



## Xenophon

Big drop by Watson.

Pats taking way to long down 2 TDs.


----------



## Xenophon

TD Pats, nice play, now they have to go for 2.


----------



## Modbert

Pats score a TD, they get 2 points here, all they need is a FG to tie it.

Edit: Of course, TD needed now. Big stop needed in 2 mins plus a TD.


----------



## Xenophon

2 point conversion fails, onside kick coming up...


----------



## Modbert

echo zulu said:


> it's a nice dream robert, but interception!



pats ball!


----------



## Valerie




----------



## Modbert

The work goes on, the cause endures, the hope still lives, and the dream shall never die.


----------



## Xenophon

First down, plenty of time left.


----------



## Xenophon

TD Watson.


----------



## Modbert

End zone! Td! Td! Td!

Yesssssssssssssssssssssss!


----------



## Xenophon

Another 2 point conversion attempt coming up...


----------



## Article 15

FUCKING FUCK YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!11elevnty1!!


----------



## CrimsonWhite

Well, the Bills are great at blowing big games.


----------



## Article 15

Yo EZ?

Got anything to say now, babe?!


----------



## Modbert

Strumming up the band, come on Patriots! All you need to do is stop the Bills here and it's 1-0!


----------



## Valerie

Touchdown!


----------



## Xenophon

2 point conversion fails..Bills can win with FG.


----------



## random3434

Article 15 said:


> Yo EZ?
> 
> Got anything to say now, babe?!



It was a GREAT GAME until the last 2 minutes! 

My brother was here earlier, he said, "Why do you have THEM on t.v.?" 

It's fun to trash talk against the team the Colts Fans love to hate! 

The Bill can still win with a Field Goal btw..........................


----------



## Modbert

Xenophon said:


> 2 point conversion fails..Bills win with FG.



They got to get in FG range in :50. How good is their kicker? Anyone know?


----------



## Xenophon

45 seconds...here we go


----------



## Article 15

Any word on Mayo?


----------



## Xenophon

TO complete at the 40, 20 yds from FG range.


----------



## Modbert

TO completion to the 40.

That leaves more than 60 yards for a FG.

AND THE PATS WITH THE SACK!

:28 left!


----------



## Xenophon

Last TO for Buffalo.


----------



## Xenophon

28 seconds, Bills have time to go over the middle.


----------



## Xenophon

Sack, game over!

Pats win.


----------



## Modbert

Comeback Brady!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sogKUx_q7ig]YouTube - Queen we are the champions[/ame]


----------



## Article 15

Xenophon said:


> Sack, game over!
> 
> Pats win.



I never doubted it for a second.


----------



## random3434

Very Exciting Game Boys! 

Heartbreaker for the Bills.  


The Pats looked like crap imo. 


I wonder how many peeps lost money on the over/under tonight?


----------



## xotoxi

Article 15 said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sack, game over!
> 
> Pats win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never doubted it for a second.
Click to expand...

 
As far as I was concerned, the Pats won the game at the opening kickoff.

They just wanted to make it interesting for the fans.


----------



## Toro

lol 

Is there are bigger loser team than the Bills?  How do they lose that?  Amazing.

Anyways, the Pats look far from being the best team in the NFL.  They didn't look impressive at all.  They are going to have to get a whole let better if they are going to be in it at the end.  I think they're going to regret trading Seymour.


----------



## Modbert

Echo Zulu said:


> Very Exciting Game Boys!
> 
> Heartbreaker for the Bills.
> 
> 
> The Pats looked like crap imo.
> 
> 
> I wonder how many peeps lost money on the over/under tonight?



The Pats looked like crap in the first half, however Tom Brady getting over 100 yards and 2 TDs in the last 2 drives isn't crap. More than Manning got in the entire game.


----------



## xotoxi

Article 15 said:


> Any word on Mayo?


 
Left out in the sun.  

Spoiled.


----------



## del

another routine pats win.













 they better improve quickly.


----------



## Article 15

Echo Zulu said:


> Very Exciting Game Boys!
> 
> Heartbreaker for the Bills.
> 
> 
> The Pats looked like crap imo.
> 
> 
> I wonder how many peeps lost money on the over/under tonight?



They made the over.


----------



## random3434

NEXT MONDAY NIGHT:



COLTS VS. FINS!

See ya then boys! 




(You can come talk trash to me next Monday night! )


----------



## xotoxi

Echo Zulu said:


> Heartbreaker for the Bills.


 
No.  That was just a normal game for the Bills.




Echo Zulu said:


> The Pats looked like crap imo.


 
Except for the fact that they couldn't score, their offense looked pretty good.  

And the end of the game would have been moot if Thomas hadn't spiked the QB.


----------



## Article 15

Echo Zulu said:


> NEXT MONDAY NIGHT:
> 
> 
> 
> COLTS VS. FINS!
> 
> See ya then boys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (You can come talk trash to me next Monday night! )



That would mean routing for the dolphins.  

I'm pulling for a tie.


----------



## xotoxi

Echo Zulu said:


> (You can come talk trash to me next Monday night! )


 
Can we talk trash to you everynight?

Please???


----------



## Modbert

Tomorrow we shall deal with Mayo and what did the Pats did wrong. However, tonight, we celebrate! 

Let the feasting commence, everyone at EZ's house for free food


----------



## Modbert

On that note, anyone watching Raiders/San Diego?

Part of me wants to see the Raiders win until I remember we got a first round pick coming from them.


----------



## xotoxi

I *KNEW* that there was something strange about the Pats uniforms tonight!!!






They were missing the center blue stripe on their helmet.


----------



## xotoxi

Modbert said:


> On that note, anyone watching Raiders/San Diego?


 
Who?


----------



## Modbert

xotoxi said:


> I *KNEW* that there was something strange about the Pats uniforms tonight!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were missing the center blue stripe on their helmet.



That looks like Manning.


----------



## del

Modbert said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I *KNEW* that there was something strange about the Pats uniforms tonight!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were missing the center blue stripe on their helmet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *That looks like Manning.*
Click to expand...


don't make me go all medieval on your ass.


----------



## Modbert

del said:


> don't make me go all medieval on your ass.



What? Me Worry? 

Seriously though, some kinks need to be worked out, but overall, I'm happy with how the Pats played in the last two drives. Especially their defense at the end. Should of seen that all game.


----------



## del

xotoxi said:


> I *KNEW* that there was something strange about the Pats uniforms tonight!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were missing the center blue stripe on their helmet.



the 1960 helmet didn't have it or pete patriot on it. 
their logo was a hat.


----------



## manifold

I shit a brick when they came out with the old uni's, pat patriot and all.  They never fucking win in those things.  Unless of course lady luck intervenes.


----------



## Modbert

manifold said:


> I shit a brick when they came out with the old uni's, pat patriot and all.  They never fucking win in those things.  Unless of course lady luck intervenes.



Tom Brady must of done her good.


----------



## Modbert

Richard Seymour figures if I'm going to have to play, I'm going to rock this bitch's world.


----------



## xotoxi

Modbert said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I *KNEW* that there was something strange about the Pats uniforms tonight!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were missing the center blue stripe on their helmet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like Manning.
Click to expand...

 
Except for the fact that he doesn't look like a total douche.


----------



## elvis

LT sure showed the world that he isn't old.  by sitting on the sidelines. anybody think the pats miss seymour and vrabel?  

I'll be interested to see Galloway get more involved.


----------



## Chris

It's Grogan.


----------



## Modbert

GO Pats!


----------



## Modbert

Welcome to the NFL Mark Sanchez.


----------



## HUGGY

I'm still willing to talk to you losers about how no one has scored on the Seahawks this season and how all your teams suck.

Your thoughts?


----------



## Modbert

First Downs in the 1st Quarter: 0 for the Jets


----------



## Modbert

5:52 left to go in the 2nd. 6-3 Pats.


----------



## random3434

I'm watching the Vikings/Lions game, it's a pretty good one, at the half it's :

*Lions 10*

*Vikings 7.*

Come on Lions, win a game!


----------



## Toro

Echo Zulu said:


> I'm watching the Vikings/Lions game, it's a pretty good one, at the half it's :
> 
> *Lions 10*
> 
> *Vikings 7.*
> 
> Come on Lions, win a game!



I'm watching the game.  I'm fully expecting it.

They should have beaten us last year at the Metrodome but were flag for a bogus pass interference call, allowing the Vikings to score on the final drive of the game.

Detroit is definitely not an 0-16 team.


----------



## Modbert

Echo Zulu said:


> I'm watching the Vikings/Lions game, it's a pretty good one, at the half it's :
> 
> *Lions 10*
> 
> *Vikings 7.*
> 
> Come on Lions, win a game!



They better not, I picked the Vikings to win. 

9-3 Pats at the half and Sanchez finally makes a pass.


----------



## random3434

Robert said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm watching the Vikings/Lions game, it's a pretty good one, at the half it's :
> 
> *Lions 10*
> 
> *Vikings 7.*
> 
> Come on Lions, win a game!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They better not, I picked the Vikings to win.
> 
> 9-3 Pats at the half and Sanchez finally makes a pass.
Click to expand...


Keep me posted, we don't have the Pats game here. On CBS it's the Tenn/Houston game, Fox has the Lions/Vikings game.


----------



## Modbert

Echo Zulu said:


> Keep me posted, we don't have the Pats game here. On CBS it's the Tenn/Houston game, Fox has the Lions/Vikings game.



TD Jets due to two lucky passes. Now it's time for the Pats to return the favor.

Jets were simply horrible in the 1st half, and New England didn't take advantage of that.

10-9 Jets..for now.


----------



## Article 15

What.The.Fuck!


----------



## random3434

Article 15 said:


> What.The.Fuck!



WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Tell me what's going on!


----------



## Modbert

Article 15 said:


> What.The.Fuck!



I'd say.

16-9 Jets and they just received the ball with a little more than five minutes to go or so. Brady has been off all day, and it's not helping that they're getting everything under the sun called on them. Meanwhile, I've seen at least 10 holding calls on the Jets or roughing the passer calls not called.


----------



## Article 15

Echo Zulu said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What.The.Fuck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Tell me what's going on!
Click to expand...


The Pats are looking bad on both sides of the ball and I'm looking for a puppy to kick.


----------



## random3434

Article 15 said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What.The.Fuck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Tell me what's going on!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Pats are looking bad on both sides of the ball and I'm looking for a puppy to kick.
Click to expand...


LOL! Dang it, I need to see this!

*I guess the Jets voice mail worked after all!*

GO FANS, the 13th Man!


----------



## Modbert

Finally, NE gets a stop.

It's now or never to at least tie this game up.


----------



## Modbert

These holding calls are killing us. Literally, we get a first down, and then right after go exactly back 10 yards.


----------



## Modbert

Damn, NE defense finally stepped up on that play and got a sack. At least now we still got a chance for a TD to tie it up. 

Tom Brady needs to work his magic again. No timeouts either.


----------



## Modbert

And New England loses. Oh well, got to remember you can't win them all. Always next week.


----------



## Article 15

Fair play to the Jets.  They just made New England their bitches.


----------



## Andrew2382

j.e.t.s   jets   jets   jets


----------



## Modbert

Article 15 said:


> Fair play to the Jets.  They just made New England their bitches.



It's a bit ironic considering how every single pick I've made so far today has been right except this one.


----------



## random3434

http://www.usmessageboard.com/sports/88510-oh-my-f-cking-gawd.html


----------



## Valerie

Andrew2382 said:


> j.e.t.s   jets   jets   jets


----------



## Modbert

What the hell? Our Pro Pick Em league has it registered that Washington lost. What bullshit is this?


----------



## Andrew2382

You're right....I did it wrong
J.E.T.S
JETS
JETS
JETS


----------



## Andrew2382

Jets win and the Canes are back in the top 10....Great football week!


----------



## Toro

FFS, I picked the Titans and the Packers in my elimination pool.  I'm out.

Both suck.

Well, at least its comforting to know that the Vikes will win the NFC North again.  Rogers is a loser and Cutler is going to throw 100 picks this year.


----------



## Modbert

Just have to say while watching the Chicago/Pitt game, whenever I see Cutler I am reminded of a Fat Elvis.


----------



## tigerbob

Liedowns live up to their name, going to sleep in the 2nd half against Minnesota.  19 losses and counting.   

If they continue this streak, the next game against the Vikings (Week 10, November 15) could be the one that ties the Bucs all time record for consecutive losses.


----------



## Modbert

tigerbob said:


> Liedowns live up to their name, going to sleep in the 2nd half against Minnesota.  19 losses and counting.
> 
> If they continue this streak, the next game against the Vikings (Week 10, November 15) could be the one that ties the Bucs all time record for consecutive losses.



Lose big or go home. 

Lions are still breaking records at least.


----------



## goldcatt

Chicago could tie this up heading into the half.


----------



## Xenophon

Watched the Jets game vs the Pats, Brady is not right.

Jets totally outplayed the Pats in the second half, NE didn't score.


----------



## Article 15

Xenophon said:


> Watched the Jets game vs the Pats, Brady is not right.
> 
> Jets totally outplayed the Pats in the second half, NE didn't score.



(I hope) It's just that the timing of the Pats' offense isn't there yet.


----------



## Modbert

Xenophon said:


> Watched the Jets game vs the Pats, Brady is not right.
> 
> Jets totally outplayed the Pats in the second half, NE didn't score.



He's still rusty. It's obvious he's got the stuff. The timing is horribly off though and he's not quite use to the pressure yet. Though considering what just happened, can't blame him.

I'm surprised the Jets didn't get more roughing the passer calls though, they didn't get any sacks but they got like 15 hurries and 5 knock downs.


----------



## Article 15

And stupid penalties killed us today.  Bellichick is going to light his team up for that.


----------



## Modbert

Article 15 said:


> And stupid penalties killed us today.  Bellichick is going to light his team up for that.



You bet, 11 flags, too many delay of games and holding calls which ended up killing them.

It is definitely the timing though. You'll notice that Brady wasn't off on most of his passes, it was just the timing of it. The number one thing Brady relies on is those passes where they time it just right. Add in the factors of no Wes Welker and new receivers, and you got today.


----------



## Andrew2382

yeah yeah yeah...I know we are all on the Tom Brady bandwagon...but how about some credit to the Jet's Defense.

Some big time plays and stops they made. 

Sanchez was also unleashed in the 2nd half and delivered the goods


----------



## Dr.House

Andrew2382 said:


> yeah yeah yeah...I know we are all on the Tom Brady bandwagon...but how about some credit to the Jet's Defense.
> 
> Some big time plays and stops they made.
> 
> Sanchez was also unleashed in the 2nd half and delivered the goods



The Jets were definitely the better team today....

Sanchez is certainly impressive...  Gained his composure after a yawner of a 1st half and came back strong...

The D held NE to no touchdowns and that was HUGE...


----------



## elvis

steelers miss another FG and Cutler gets another chance.


----------



## elvis

gould must make a 45 yard FG after conservative play calling.  tough.  wet field.


----------



## elvis




----------



## elvis

Thank you Jeff Reed


----------



## elvis

I hope another punter hits the scoreboard in Dallas.


----------



## Toro

elvis3577 said:


> I hope another punter hits the scoreboard in Dallas.



Yeah, me too.

Many, many times.


----------



## Toro

tigerbob said:


> Liedowns live up to their name, going to sleep in the 2nd half against Minnesota.  19 losses and counting.
> 
> If they continue this streak, the next game against the Vikings (Week 10, November 15) could be the one that ties the Bucs all time record for consecutive losses.



Not gonna happen.

I didn't think they were an 0-16 team last year, and I think they'll win at least 4 games this year.


----------



## Dr.House

elvis3577 said:


> I hope another punter hits the scoreboard in Dallas.



I hope the engineer who designed it is currently unemployed...

What a joke...


----------



## Toro

Things we know so far

- Tennessee is not as good as last year.
- You can torch Baltimore's pass defense.
- Pittsburgh struggled against Tennessee who did not look good today.  They are probably not as good as last year.  It is very hard to win a Super Bowl without a running game.
- New England is over-rated.
- The Jets are under-rated.
- The Saints are the reincarnation of Dan Fouts and the Air Corriel era of the 1980s Chargers
- Adrian Peterson is really good
- Denver may be better than advertised
- Aaron Rogers is not Brett Favre
- The Texans are going to make their fans pull their hair out this year.


----------



## elvis

Toro said:


> Things we know so far
> 
> - Tennessee is not as good as last year.
> - You can torch Baltimore's pass defense.
> - Pittsburgh struggled against Tennessee who did not look good today.  They are probably not as good as last year.  It is very hard to win a Super Bowl without a running game.
> - New England is over-rated.
> - The Jets are under-rated.
> - The Saints are the reincarnation of Dan Fouts and the Air Corriel era of the 1980s Chargers
> - Adrian Peterson is really good
> - Denver may be better than advertised
> - Aaron Rogers is not Brett Favre
> - The Texans are going to make their fans pull their hair out this year.



and Dallas is still overrated.


----------



## random3434

elvis3577 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Things we know so far
> 
> - Tennessee is not as good as last year.
> - You can torch Baltimore's pass defense.
> - Pittsburgh struggled against Tennessee who did not look good today.  They are probably not as good as last year.  It is very hard to win a Super Bowl without a running game.
> - New England is over-rated.
> - The Jets are under-rated.
> - The Saints are the reincarnation of Dan Fouts and the Air Corriel era of the 1980s Chargers
> - Adrian Peterson is really good
> - Denver may be better than advertised
> - Aaron Rogers is not Brett Favre
> - The Texans are going to make their fans pull their hair out this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Dallas is still overrated.
Click to expand...


And the Colts will be Super Bowl Champs once again.


----------



## Andrew2382

nahhh...

this is the year!!!!!!!!!

J.E.T.S

JETS JETS JETS




<-----------typical Jet fan with false hopes atm...just leave me be


----------



## elvis

Andrew2382 said:


> nahhh...
> 
> this is the year!!!!!!!!!
> 
> J.E.T.S
> 
> JETS JETS JETS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <-----------typical Jet fan with false hopes atm...just leave me be



You used up all your hope in Super Bowl III.


----------



## elvis

Echo Zulu said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Things we know so far
> 
> - Tennessee is not as good as last year.
> - You can torch Baltimore's pass defense.
> - Pittsburgh struggled against Tennessee who did not look good today.  They are probably not as good as last year.  It is very hard to win a Super Bowl without a running game.
> - New England is over-rated.
> - The Jets are under-rated.
> - The Saints are the reincarnation of Dan Fouts and the Air Corriel era of the 1980s Chargers
> - Adrian Peterson is really good
> - Denver may be better than advertised
> - Aaron Rogers is not Brett Favre
> - The Texans are going to make their fans pull their hair out this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Dallas is still overrated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the Colts will be Super Bowl Champs once again.
Click to expand...


lets see how they do against Miami.


----------



## random3434

elvis3577 said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> and Dallas is still overrated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Colts will be Super Bowl Champs once again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lets see how they do against Miami.
Click to expand...


See ya tomorrow night here on my Monday Night Football thread then!


----------



## elvis

Echo Zulu said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the Colts will be Super Bowl Champs once again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lets see how they do against Miami.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See ya tomorrow night here on my Monday Night Football thread then!
Click to expand...


is it in miami or indy?


----------



## random3434

elvis3577 said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lets see how they do against Miami.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See ya tomorrow night here on my Monday Night Football thread then!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> is it in miami or indy?
Click to expand...


Where the Land Sharks swim with their gold chains and tan, leathery bodies.


----------



## elvis

Echo Zulu said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where the Land Sharks swim with their gold chains and tan, leathery bodies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you have a tan, so when flipping through the channels, I'll look for the RCA Dome tomorrow night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have a tan,  but you keep looking for the game at the RCA Dome, since they tore it down last year!
Click to expand...


hm hm hm oh yeah.


----------



## Xenophon

G men take it to Dallas, so much for the big home opening.

Tony, we couldn't have done it without you!

Also, NY welcomes Plax's replacement, Mario Manningham!


----------



## elvis

Xenophon said:


> G men take it to Dallas, so much for the big home opening.
> 
> Tony, we couldn't have done it without you!
> 
> Also, NY welcomes Plax's replacement, Mario Manningham!



yeah, with TO gone, the Giants' secondary became Romo's favorite receiver.


----------



## Article 15

I was listening to the game on the radio and I hear "Manning throws.  Complete to Manningham!" and I was all like WTF? this guy this completing passes to himself?


----------



## Xenophon

Eli hit this kid 10 times for 150 yards and a TD.

He has star potential.


----------



## elvis

Article 15 said:


> I was listening to the game on the radio and I hear "Manning throws.  Complete to Manningham!" and I was all like WTF? this guy this completing passes to himself?



yeah I heard Oreo cookies are going to add him to the packaging as well.


----------



## Xenophon

NY's other WR, Steve Smith also caught ten for 137 yards and a late TD, nice combo in the making of clutch recieving.


----------



## HUGGY

I hate this thread.


----------



## mal

The BEST thing that Happened Yesterday was that the Bolts Lost...

#2 to that, is that the Patriots Lost.



peace...


----------



## Xenophon

INT Manning will be overturned.


----------



## tigerbob

That's simply stunning.  Colts 14:53 time of possession, Fish 45:07, and the Colts win.  Unreal.


----------



## Xenophon

Pennington was missing WRs all night.

The annoucers were full of shit trying to blame Ginn, the throws were off.


----------



## Terry

watching the NY Giants play Tampa Bay. Go Giants!


----------



## Zona

The jets are doing well?


----------



## Terry

14-0 Giants! Thank goodness my bad mojo wore off. LOL


----------



## tigerbob

Oh, crap.  The Lions are beating the Redskins 13-7 in the 3rd.  Fortunately I won't have to watch them snatch defeat from the jaws of victory - it's blacked out locally.


----------



## mal

Raider Nation... 

Have a Great Afternoon, Football Fans!...



peace...


----------



## Modbert

Patriots and Tom Brady looked a lot better today. The rushing side was fantastic and Tom Brady was more efficient. Plus, we held one of the best teams in the NFC if not the NFL to less than 300 yards and only to 10 points.

Awesome.


----------



## Andrew2382

J.e.t.s

jets jets jets

3-0


----------



## random3434

Andrew2382 said:


> J.e.t.s
> 
> jets jets jets
> 
> 3-0



And Tenn is 0-3~


----------



## Modbert

And the Lions win for the first in forever.



Here you go Tigerbob:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sogKUx_q7ig]YouTube - Queen we are the champions[/ame]


----------



## elvis

How bad are the Redskins?  They barely got past the rams and lost to the LIONS>


----------



## tigerbob

Lions win.


----------



## tigerbob

Dogbert said:


> And the Lions win for the first in forever.
> 
> View attachment 8252
> 
> Here you go Tigerbob:
> 
> YouTube - Queen we are the champions



Where's this year's SuperBowl?


----------



## Silfy

Giants  Win   GO  3-0


----------



## Toro

Favre to Greg Lewis to win the game was absolutely amazing.  I don't think I've ever seen such a dramatic win by the Vikings.

The 49ers are for real.  They have a very good defense.  They are a very punishing team.  It would not surprise me if they won their division.


----------



## Toro

tigerbob said:


> Lions win.



Ya know, I did not think they were as bad last year as their 0-16 record.  A couple of breaks and they would have won a few.

After watching them play the Vikes, I thought they'd be at least a 4 win team.


----------



## random3434

*Is anyone going to watch the *


COLTS 


Kick Arizona's A$$ here in a few on NBC?


----------



## elvis

Echo Zulu said:


> *Is anyone going to watch the *
> 
> 
> COLTS
> 
> 
> Kick Arizona's A$$ here in a few on NBC?



should be a shootout


----------



## Dr.House

Jets continue to impress...


----------



## elvis

Bears beat Seahawks with three touchdowns from Cutler.  Too bad I couldn't get the game here.  i had to watch the Redskins lose to the Lions.  I can't imagine Washington's coach lasting much longer.  The fans in Washington are going to kill him.


----------



## Xenophon

Geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee men!

Shutout Bucks on the road, eli keeps rolling and running game and defense return.


----------



## tigerbob

Toro said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lions win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know, I did not think they were as bad last year as their 0-16 record.  A couple of breaks and they would have won a few.
> 
> After watching them play the Vikes, I thought they'd be at least a 4 win team.
Click to expand...


4 would be a significant step in the right direction.

OT:  After a slow start, Torres is on fire.


----------



## mal

Bench Russell until he Decides to Appear to Care...



peace...


----------



## Toro

tigerbob said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lions win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know, I did not think they were as bad last year as their 0-16 record.  A couple of breaks and they would have won a few.
> 
> After watching them play the Vikes, I thought they'd be at least a 4 win team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 4 would be a significant step in the right direction.
> 
> OT:  After a slow start, Torres is on fire.
Click to expand...


The Reds have scored 22 goals in the EPL thus far, 14 in their last three home matches.  I guess the press were correct to write their epitaphs after their first three games. 

Here is Favre's winning TD throw, for anyone who hasn't seen it!  A 40 year-old man shouldn't be doing this.

NFL Videos: WK 3 Can't-Miss Play: Favre's game-winner


----------



## Modbert

Well Pats failed to capitalized on the excellent turnover to start things off due to a Brady sack on 3rd down. However, 3-0 Pats already!


----------



## Modbert

Sammie Morris TD! 17-7 Pats!


----------



## random3434

*Peyton Manning just tied Fran Tarkington for most touchdown passes. Wearing Pink and everything...................*


OH, it's 21-3 Colts!


----------



## Modbert

Echo Zulu said:


> *Peyton Manning just tied Fran Tarkington for most touchdown passes. Wearing Pink and everything...................*



I got Indy winning today.


----------



## random3434

Dogbert said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Peyton Manning just tied Fran Tarkington for most touchdown passes. Wearing Pink and everything...................*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got Indy winning today.
Click to expand...


Uh, yeah, I'd say that's a safe bet my friend!


----------



## Modbert

Echo Zulu said:


> Uh, yeah, I'd say that's a safe bet my friend!



 Seattle has no QB. Right now the games I'm only wrong about is Washington/TB (I changed my pick at the last minute) and Oakland/Houston.


----------



## Modbert

Joe Flacco blows it at the New England 10 and throws a pick! YEAH!


----------



## Oddball

Echo Zulu said:


> *Peyton Manning just tied Fran Tarkington for most touchdown passes. Wearing Pink and everything...................*
> 
> 
> OH, it's 21-3 Colts!


Who in hell is Fran Tarkington?


----------



## random3434

Dude said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Peyton Manning just tied Fran Tarkington for most touchdown passes. Wearing Pink and everything...................*
> 
> 
> OH, it's 21-3 Colts!
> 
> 
> 
> Who in hell is Fran Tarkington?
Click to expand...


Oops, sorry, my faux pas, I spelled his last name wrong...................


Here Dude, since you don't know who he is: 


Hall of Famers &#187; Fran Tarkenton


----------



## Mr. H.

Bears/Lions tied @21 halftime. Nice game.


----------



## Modbert

Dude said:


> Who in hell is Fran Tarkington?



Well he was in the Super Bowl three times, I'm sure he won a ri- .


----------



## Oddball

Echo Zulu said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Peyton Manning just tied Fran Tarkington for most touchdown passes. Wearing Pink and everything...................*
> 
> 
> OH, it's 21-3 Colts!
> 
> 
> 
> Who in hell is Fran Tarkington?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oops, sorry, my faux pas, I spelled his last name wrong...................
> 
> 
> Here Dude, since you don't know who he is:
> 
> 
> Hall of Famers » Fran Tarkenton
Click to expand...

I know who Mister 0-fer-3 is.


----------



## Modbert

That's a rare call. Baltimore Bench called for unsportsmanlike conduct. 15 yard penalty.


----------



## Modbert

And the empire strikes back for a TD! 24-14 Pats and Brady to Moss!


----------



## Modbert

Baltimore's Coach is one of the biggest crybabies I've seen in the NFL. He's been bitching to the refs since before half time and hasn't stopped.


----------



## DavidS

I heard Jake Delhomme couldn't get into his own house.  Apparently, somebody put an EndZone in front of it!


----------



## tigerbob

Mr. H. said:


> Bears/Lions tied @21 halftime. Nice game.



Lions realized they had a shot at half time and were so shocked they failed to come out for the 2nd half.  

Time to start another losing streak.


----------



## Darkwind

DavidS said:


> I heard Jake Delhomme couldn't get into his own house.  Apparently, somebody put an EndZone in front of it!


----------



## Darkwind

3 and 1.

My Niners aren't looking too bad this year.  Might even make the first round of the playoffs if they can hold onto the Division lead.


----------



## rightwinger

Tony Romo comes up 2 yards short once again


----------



## Xenophon

Dude said:


> Quite frankly, I'm sick to death of all "X awareness" months, as political correctness run amok.


Hey, watch it!! 

X


----------



## Xenophon

Eli and Steve Smith will be in the hall of fame if the G men keep playing these stiffs.

It was fun watch Tony Romo choke and fail again, what a sucka.


----------



## Toro

The Titans defense is terrible.


----------



## xotoxi

Xenophon said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quite frankly, I'm sick to death of all "X awareness" months, as political correctness run amok.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, watch it!!
> 
> X
Click to expand...

 
Those mother fuckers don't have a clue what our our people have to face each day.


----------



## tigerbob

Actually, forget it, this is supposed to be a football thread.


----------



## manifold

Hey Mods,

Can we get this cancer talk swept off into it's own thread?  It has itself become a cancer on an otherwise healthy and thriving football thread.


Go Pats!


----------



## Xenophon

Back to talk of how over rated the Cowboys are.


----------



## Ravi

hmmm...the thread is titled the 2009 Football _Season_ Thread, no? Seems to me the OP was sloppy in his choice of title.


----------



## Xenophon

Farve certainly showed the Pack who's da man.

That was a genuine ass kicking last night.


----------



## DavidS

I am REALLY worried about Eli.


----------



## tigerbob

The Lions are winning!!!!!!!!

Oh, hang on.  Now they're losing.


----------



## Xenophon

G men roll along.

I'm glad they will again be playing in the NFL next week after three weeks vs the dregs.


----------



## Toro

Denver's unis have to be the ugliest I have ever seen.

And that's saying something, considering some of the God-awful throw-back uniforms some teams have been wearing.


----------



## Toro

Missouri is 0-10.

The Show Me a Win state.


----------



## Xenophon

Toro said:


> Denver's unis have to be the ugliest I have ever seen.
> 
> And that's saying something, considering some of the God-awful throw-back uniforms some teams have been wearing.


Jets can top it in the ugly uni throwback battle.


----------



## random3434

*Denver is also now 5-0.*


I like their coach, and his enthusiasm.


----------



## Xenophon

NY, Denver and Indy all 5-0.

Hell of a season brewing, NY plays undefeated Saints next week in the big easy, that should be something!


----------



## Toro

Brett Favre is 5-0 for the first time in his career.


----------



## random3434

Toro said:


> Brett Favre is 5-0 for the first time in his career.



I bet you're so happy for your Vikings, eh Toro! It's fun to have your team 5-0, isnt' it?


----------



## Oddball

Xenophon said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Denver's unis have to be the ugliest I have ever seen.
> 
> And that's saying something, considering some of the God-awful throw-back uniforms some teams have been wearing.
> 
> 
> 
> Jets can top it in the ugly uni throwback battle.
Click to expand...

Eggles anyone?


----------



## Paulie

LOL, Dude beat me to it.

What's sad is that you'll see WAY more than a handul of fans sporting those jerseys, too.

_Jackson fucking Pollack_ could throw something together on a whim, put an Eagles logo on it somewhere, and people would STILL buy the jersey.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Raiders Achieve First Down



> ..
> 
> The Raiders, who fearlessly faced a third-and-one situation on their own 22-yard-line, somehow gained the 36 inches needed for an elusive first down, despite numerous obstacles that included a professional NFL defense, owner Al Davis' incompetent personnel decisions, mediocre play-calling, and general ineptitude.
> 
> "I cannot believe what I just saw," said CBS commentator Greg Gumbel, adding that he was amazed the Raiders advanced the ball beyond the line of scrimmage, let alone gained a full 10 yards. "The fact that they were out on the field for three consecutive plays without turning the ball over is incredible. But a first down? An actual first down from the Oakland Raiders? You&#8230;I mean&#8212;I just, I can't&#8230;"
> 
> "I'm speechless," Gumbel added.
> 
> ..


----------



## random3434

The Giants got spanked today by the Saints! 

Now I'm watching the Titans/Pats game, it's wild to see snow on the ground in October!


----------



## Modbert

Echo Zulu said:


> The Giants got spanked today by the Saints!
> 
> Now I'm watching the Titans/Pats game, it's wild to see snow on the ground in October!



Tom Brady is clutch in the snow too.


----------



## Article 15

That was pretty..............


----------



## Modbert

Article 15 said:


> That was pretty..............



See Post #496. 

The Dynamic Duo is back!


----------



## Modbert

Pats Ball again!


----------



## Modbert

Look at this! The Dynamic Duo is just going off!


----------



## Article 15

If there was ever a secondary to get your timing back against it's this one.


----------



## random3434

I bet your boys are having a blast playing in the snow. It's not like it's a challenge, it is Tennessee after all.....................


----------



## Modbert

Echo Zulu said:


> I bet your boys are having a blast playing in the snow. It's not like it's a challenge, it is Tennessee after all.....................



Might as well start making snow angels.


----------



## Modbert

I see the 2007 Patriots.


----------



## random3434

There are 447 Tickets Left for the game of the year Nov. 15:

Indianapolis Colts vs New England Patriots at StubHub!


Any of you Pat Goobs going to come to Indy to watch your team be embarrassed by the mighty Colts?


----------



## Modbert

Echo Zulu said:


> There are 447 Tickets Left for the game of the year Nov. 15:
> 
> Indianapolis Colts vs New England Patriots at StubHub!



Not after this game.


----------



## Modbert

This is just pathetic now.


----------



## Article 15

Echo Zulu said:


> There are 447 Tickets Left for the game of the year Nov. 15:
> 
> Indianapolis Colts vs New England Patriots at StubHub!
> 
> 
> Any of you Pat Goobs going to come to Indy to watch your team be embarrassed by the mighty Colts?



If you're buyin' I'm flyin!


----------



## random3434

Article 15 said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are 447 Tickets Left for the game of the year Nov. 15:
> 
> Indianapolis Colts vs New England Patriots at StubHub!
> 
> 
> Any of you Pat Goobs going to come to Indy to watch your team be embarrassed by the mighty Colts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're buyin' I'm flyin!
Click to expand...


You buy, and fly, and then I'll watch you cry.


----------



## Modbert

This game is more one-sided than a 90's Mike Tyson fight.


----------



## Modbert

Congratulations to Tom Brady for setting a new NFL Record. 5 Touchdowns in ONE QUARTER!

Something Peyton or Eli never did.


----------



## Article 15

Jesus tap dancin' Christ


----------



## L.K.Eder

is tennessee even on the playing field? 

or still stuck in traffic?


----------



## Modbert

Article 15 said:


> Jesus tap dancin' Christ



Take it up to 100!


----------



## random3434

Dogbert said:


> Congratulations to Tom Brady for setting a new NFL Record. 5 Touchdowns in ONE QUARTER!
> 
> Something Peyton or Eli never did.



Please. They weren't playing the Blind School like the Pats are today either. 


Freaking Strollingbones could have had 5 TD passes in one quarter against Tennessee today.


----------



## Modbert

Echo Zulu said:


> Please. They weren't playing the Blind School like the Pats are today either.
> 
> 
> Freaking Strollingbones could have had 5 TD passes in one quarter against Tennessee today.



Considering how the Titans are playing, that may be a insult to the blind.


----------



## Modbert

Anyone think Jeff Fisher is going to have the Titans walk to the plane?


----------



## random3434

The CBS Station in Indy just switched it to the Jets\Bills game! 


|*Please *let me know who wins the Pats game, will ya boys? l


----------



## Modbert

Echo Zulu said:


> The CBS Station in Indy just switched it to the Jets\Bills game!
> 
> 
> |*Please *let me know who wins the Pats game, will ya boys? l



 and Will do.

Titans go for it on the Pats 17! 4th and 10th..

AND they fumble it twice in the backfield for at least a twenty yard loss. Pats Ball. 

Brady's out though now.


----------



## Modbert

Congrats to the Patriots for setting a new Franchise record. 59 points!


----------



## L.K.Eder

the fuckers could have gotten a field goal!

this is relevant to my interests, the pats kicker is on my team!


----------



## Modbert

L.K.Eder said:


> the fuckers could have gotten a field goal!
> 
> this is relevant to my interests, the pats kicker is on my team!



Yeah but that would of given us only 62, not 66. Our lead wouldn't be secured if we didn't get a TD there.


----------



## HUGGY

Huskies and Seahawks both lost...did I mention how much I hate this thread?


----------



## L.K.Eder

Dogbert said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> the fuckers could have gotten a field goal!
> 
> this is relevant to my interests, the pats kicker is on my team!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but that would of given us only 62, not 66. Our lead wouldn't be secured if we didn't get a TD there.
Click to expand...


yeah, good coaching there. fuckers


----------



## Modbert

L.K.Eder said:


> yeah, good coaching there. fuckers



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mkeGOH5vy7I]YouTube - The Brady Bunch Kids Opening[/ame]

Need only six more yards to get 600 yards offense. Maybe Brady can come in for one more TD bomb to get lucky #7.


----------



## Modbert

Refs just robbed the Patriots of a safety.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Dogbert said:


> Refs just robbed the Patriots of a safety.



first they came for the pats. and i said fuck you for not taking that field goal!


----------



## Modbert

L.K.Eder said:


> first they came for the pats. and i said fuck you for not taking that field goal!



 Getting a FG in that weather isn't going to happen.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Dogbert said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> first they came for the pats. and i said fuck you for not taking that field goal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting a FG in that weather isn't going to happen.
Click to expand...


sounds a little pussified to me. but what can you do. those 3 missed points will haunt them forever.


----------



## Xenophon

G men took a monumental beating from Drew this week, so bad it should count for two!


----------



## Toro

The Vikes would be 4-2 or 3-3 without Favre.  He has to get mentioned as a possible MVP.


----------



## Article 15

Holy second return for a TD, Batman!


----------



## Oddball

Looks like a couple Broncos guys are having some fun with those goofy vertically striped socks.


----------



## Xenophon

Chargers off to another fast start.

Not.


----------



## Oddball

Hey...I won the combined points pool.


----------



## Paulie

Of course Giants lost, and we lost our game too.  We could have been tied for 1st.


----------



## Article 15

Any Panther fans in the house?



> CHARLOTTE, N.C. -- A miserable seven-game stretch of 18 interceptions and three lost fumbles wasn't bad enough for Jake Delhomme to lose his job.
> 
> Delhomme will start for Carolina on Sunday against Arizona -- the same opponent in which he began the worst slump of his career.
> 
> After a couple of days to think about it, coach John Fox said Wednesday he determined the beleaguered Delhomme remains the best option ahead of backups Matt Moore and A.J. Feeley.


Carolina Panthers sticking with Jake Delhomme as No. 1 QB - ESPN

WTF


----------



## Modbert

The fact that Jake Delhomme still has a starting QB job is a sad testament on the Panthers.


----------



## Article 15

Was the quarterbacking in this league ever any worse than it is right now?


----------



## tigerbob

Article 15 said:


> Was the quarterbacking in this league ever any worse than it is right now?



We sure are a long way from the Class of '83 draft.


----------

